# Jug fishing



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

My wife an I will be trying some jug fishing on South end of ll in a couple of weeks...I'll be using weighted jugs. Should weight be on bottom & what depth should 1st staging be? Great forum!!!!!!
Thanks for any advice.
Jerome:texasflag


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Probably lots of differences of opinions on this topic and they may all be right. I have cat fished Livingston since the 70's with trotlines, noodles and rod/reels. When I'm fishing for blue cat I want to be as close to the surface with my noodles as I can get. The line on my Livingston noodles is about 18 inches long. As we get closer to mid march the bulk head bite will start early in the mornings and you can't get to shallow or short on your stagings. The weighted jugs will catch some really big blues but not as many for me.Good luck.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I have my hooks set at 8 to 15 feet. I definitely recommend circle hooks.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

On weighted jugs we place swivels every 3-5 ft max of 5 swivels And use trotline clips on the stages. If you get a big fish on towards the bottom hook you can pull hooks as you go to keep from having a hook pulled thru ur hand. Makes a lot easier for storage also. I have about 40 ft of line on them but seldom fish over 30ft. Good thing about jugs is you are not limited to one depth , try the edge of creek channels in 10 -30 ft.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I fish the area often and I set my first staging about 2 feet below the surface. You don't need much weight on the bottom if you are using stationary jugs, an old bolt that weighs a couple ounces is plenty. A decent fish will move your jug, even with the anchor. I've chased jugs well over a half mile from where they were set.
As for bait, this time of the year, they will eat most anything. I like chicken hearts and gizzards and shad if I can catch them. Perch work well as does cut goo fish, buffalo and carp


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

In a couple of weeks, will be the bulkhead bite. Go 2 ft. or less, hook on the bottom, light weight midway. I like using circle hooks, they don't hang up as others.


----------



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry if this sounds stupid but are you saying 3-5 swivels up & down on the main line....Good suggestion but wanted to make sure thats what your saying...
Thanks for advice>>>
Jerome


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerome said:


> Sorry if this sounds stupid but are you saying 3-5 swivels up & down on the main line....Good suggestion but wanted to make sure thats what your saying...
> Thanks for advice>>>
> Jerome


Yep, that is what they are saying. Enables you to fish a range of depths. If you find you are catching most are all at one level you can remove the others if you like.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Free floated jugs what most are saying 18-36 inch line throw about 20-50 out and stay with them or you loose them. Weighted jugs with about a pound of weight on the bottom keeps them in place unless a good size fish drags them off. You can leave baited over night and run the next day . My has reflective tape on them for running at night. 

The cats will not be on the bulk head in two weeks , mid to late March is usally the earliest and the upper lake usally sees the first sign of the shad on the bulk heads. The upper lake 
Is shallower and warms faster.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

dbullard said:


> Free floated jugs what most are saying 18-36 inch line throw about 20-50 out and stay with them or you loose them. Weighted jugs with about a pound of weight on the bottom keeps them in place unless a good size fish drags them off. You can leave baited over night and run the next day . My has reflective tape on them for running at night.
> 
> The cats will not be on the bulk head in two weeks , mid to late March is usally the earliest and the upper lake usally sees the first sign of the shad on the bulk heads. The upper lake
> Is shallower and warms faster.


May not be catching in Livingston, but I'm already catching in Conroe.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> May not be catching in Livingston, but I'm already catching in Conroe.


Livingston is what I was referring to the big Shad run when the blues are thick. I usally start catching them shallow in march out away from the bank.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The time is getting close dbullard, in a couple of weeks it will be mid march . I always start early to mid march on the shallow flats between white rock and caney creeks. The water is shallow up there and warms up earlier than it does down south.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

whsalum said:


> The time is getting close dbullard, in a couple of weeks it will be mid march . I always start early to mid march on the shallow flats between white rock and caney creeks. The water is shallow up there and warms up earlier than it does down south.


I start early also but the fish I catch on rod and reel around Waterwood are away from the bank in 3-10 ft. You can also catch alot of fish on drifters and weighted jugs before the Shad get rolling down the shoreline.
This time of year timing of fronts when you only have weekends to fish is key. if don't catch the fronts right . I like the day before or 2-3 days after a front. 
I am ready for sure Whsalum . i will be testing the stomping grounds .


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Stop and say hello if you see me chasing free floating noodles, I'll be in a 15ft Alweld with a 25hp Yamaha when I'm catfishin


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Will do , I will be in a older Starcraft **** or a Blue HydraSports center console with Blue Cat on the side of it.


----------



## catfishFlinn (Jan 29, 2015)

I fish the north end of LL and i use one circle hook on bottom with about 1/2oz of weight in middle and about 3-4 ft deep


----------

